

Ask HN: HN on mobile devices - wj

Any chance of a better stylesheet for mobile devices?
======
nostrademons
I've been using hn.premii.com, which is great if you only want to read and
don't care much about commenting (or who's responded to your comments). Would
be nice if there were something official, though.

